# Belly Boat Anleitung



## Sicmatron (16. März 2009)

Moin zusammen!
Ich habe es gewagt das "Black stalker" Belly bei ebay zu bestellen. Auf der Verpackung ist schonmal das Ron Thompson Belly abgebildet und es gleicht diesem auch relativ!
Macht auf mich als Belly neuling nun einen Relativ robusten eindruck. Allerdings liegt keine Anleitung bei... :v

Könnte jemand mal vieleicht eine Anleitung von nem anderen Belly boat hochladen oder so#c? Find mit Google auch nix und bin versierter Googler...|kopfkrat
Will beim zusammenbau nix Falsch machen is 1x das Belly boat "gerüst" oder so aus so nem Nylon und dann nochmal extra die Schläuche muss ich wohl noch reinbauen.
Ihr baut eure Bellys aber nach dem Benutzen nicht immer komplett auseinander oder? Wär für Hilfe dankbar |wavey:

Edit: Vieleicht hat ja auch doch jemand nen link wo sowas beschrieben ist.


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Wie jetzt?

Meinst etwa,dasz der Sclauch noch nicht im Nylon verbaut ist?

Hatte mal n RTV,habs aber nie soweit demontieren müssen,
hier sollte es aber einige Leute geben die schon mal den Schlauch am RTV
wechseln muszten.
Ich glaub -AlBundy- hatte mal n Loch im Schlauch.

Wär ja das gleiche Prozedere,oder?


----------



## Sicmatron (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Nein ich habe hier eine wohl Typische Belly boat Hülle aus ... nunja ich denke mal Nylon erinnert leicht halt an so Sporttaschen Material oder sowas, schaut gleich aus wie bei anderen Bellys. Allerdings sind an dieser große Reisverschlüsse, in die wohl die Schläuche reinmontiert werden müssen. Es liegt aber keine Anleitung vor und ich will halt möglichst wenig Falsch machen.


----------



## MichaelB (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Moin,

ich hab zwar "nur" ein Togiak, das sollte mit seinen zwei Schläuchen aber ähnlich funzen wie ein RT 

Schlauch so rein, dass das Ventil an der richtigen Stelle sitzt, beim Aufpumpen drauf achten, dass der Schlauch keinen Knicke hat und gut.

Beim BB hängt zu 80% aufgepumpt im Keller an der Wand, wird also nie komplett demontiert.

Ich habe mir das "Black Stalker" grad mal bei Egay angesehen: es gleicht dem RT überhaupt nicht... was haste denn nun?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Ist der Gummischlauch nu in der Nylonhülle(Denier)
schon drin oder nicht?


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Ich habs jetzt auch gesehen,
ne RTV-Kopie ist es wirklich nicht.

Hat auf jeden Fall 2Hauptkammern,das RTV nur eine.


----------



## Sicmatron (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Danke für die Fixen antworten also mich als Laien erinnerts zumindest an das RT und auf der Verpackung ist das RT aber zu 100% abgebildet. Bin auch gerne bereit mal nen Bericht zu schreiben, wenn ichs mal in ca. ner Woche ausprobiere!

http://www.abenteuer-meeresangeln.de/catalog/images/ron thompson belly boat neu 2007.JPG So schaut das Boot auf der Verpackung aus ist allerdings leicht unscharf. Scheint eine Allround Verpackung zu sein, da auf der einen Kante auch noch andere Bellys abgebildet sind mit einem Feld für ein Häckchen versehen....


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Auf dem Link ist ein RTV zu sehen,
mag ja der selbe Hersteller sein aber dein BB ist n anderer Typ.

Nun noch einmal,

was genau dein Zusammenbauproblem?


----------



## Sicmatron (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Sind halt paar Gurte und Zeug wo ich Kp. hab wo die hinsollen aber krieg ich schon noch raus wollt halt nix Falsch machen. Hat mich halt auch gewundert, dass ich die Schläuche manuell reinbauen muss.
Aber nochmal vielen dank für die Antworten.


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Na denn,

meist sind 2gleich lange Gurte für´s tragen dabei(wie n Rucksack auf´m Rücken).
dann ist da noch die die Rausrutschsicherung,zwischen den Beinen und dann zur Querstrebe(Rohr/Stange zur Stabilisierung zwischen den beiden Luftkammern).
Desweiteren gibt´s eigentlich nur noch die Halterungen für Arbeitsfläche.


----------



## Sicmatron (16. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

Ja da sind 4 Rohre dabei 2x ca. 35CM lang und 2x 40cm lang. Nunja krieg das schon hin:vik: 
Besten dank für alles!


----------



## AlBundy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*



gallus schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Meinst etwa,dasz der Sclauch noch nicht im Nylon verbaut ist?
> 
> ...


 
Mathias, Richtig, ich hatte in meinem "alten Schlauch, der über sechs Jahre (>20 x p.a.) ohne Probleme gehalten hat" jetzt mal ein Leck, was sich aber ohne Mühen flicken lässt".Habe mir dennoch bei "Angeltreff Neustadt" einen Ersatzschlauch gekauft und fahre bis dato unbeschwert. Der "Vorgänger" wird natürlich repariert für die nächsten ...x-Jahre. #6

Gruß, Al


----------



## gallus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat Anleitung*

He Alex,
hab noch n angeschlagenes Rtv mit Auszenhautschaden.
Die Naht aufgegangen(Ja ich weisz,zuviel Druck..).

Bei mir liegts nur inne Eck und hat aber nen Organspendeausweis.


----------

